# New Rooms



## videoman40 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, love the site! Enjoying the support too. However, I think you need a few more categories, maybe on making hash and hash oil? Indoor and outdoor growers both would benefit from this one.

As far as your small problem with spammers, maybe setup a bot or a script that wont allow words like "for sale"?

Another category that you might want to add, (although a category I would never use) is a for sale/trade?

Lots of luck with yr site!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 7, 2007)

how 'bout a story category.just a place to tell a funny story.


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 7, 2007)

like a joke room?


----------



## Scepter1987 (Feb 7, 2007)

I like that Sale/Trade Idea, that is a smart Idea.


----------

